Ask HN: What are the best books you've read that few others have? - chrisherd
======
meri_dian
A collection of essays about the future written by HG Wells published as a
book entitled 'The Way the World is Going' in 1927.

After my grandfather died I was cleaning his attic when I found the book in a
bookshelf.

The essays in the book all revolve around the concept of predicting how the
world will look in the future based on certain trends identified by HG Wells.

Predictions of the future by people in the past are always interesting to
read, and this book is especially so because some of Wells' predictions are
strikingly accurate while others are wildly inaccurate. As a very learned and
wise person his analysis is fascinating.

Here are some of the titles of the essays:

1\. Man Becomes a Different Animal. Delusions about Human Fixity. (January 9,
1927)

2\. What is Happening in China? Does it Foreshadow a New Government in the
World? (January 23, 1927)

3\. What is Fascism? Whither is it taking Italy? (February 9, 1927)

4\. Doubts of Democracy. New Experiments in Government. (March 20, 1927)

5\. Democracy under Revision: a Lecture delivered at Sorbonne on March 15,
1927.

6\. The Absurdity of British Politics. A Shadow on the Whole World. What has
to be Done about it? (August 7, 1927)

7\. Baldwinism a Danger to the World. Wanted, a Coalition Government. The
Deadlock and the Way out. (November 7, 1927)

8\. Communism and Witchcraft. (August 21, 1927)

9\. The Future of Labour. The Struggle between Capital and Labour.
Controversial Hallucinations. (September 4, 1927)

10\. What is the British Empire worth to Mankind? Meditations of an Empire
Citizen. (September 18, 1927)

11\. The Present uselessness and Danger of Aeroplanes. A Problem in
Organization. (February 20, 1927)

12\. Changes in the Art of War. Are Armies needed any longer? The Twilight of
the Guards. (March 6, 1927)

13\. Delusions about World Peace. The Price of Peace. (June 12, 1927)

14\. The Possibility of War between Britain and America. Such a war is being
prepared now. What are intelligent people to do about it? (October 2, 1927)

15\. The Remarkable Vogue of Broadcasting: will it continue? (April 3, 1927)

.....

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Way_the_World_is_Going?wpr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Way_the_World_is_Going?wprov=sfla1)

------
boozywoozy
Few others in America have read The Little Prince (though I think everyone in
France grows up reading it).

------
matchmike1313
Shoe Dog Shoe - Phil Knight and Pitch Anything - Oren Klaff.

